# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  चित्र अपलोडिंग की समस्या अब और नही ......

## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों फोरम के पुनार्रम्भ के बाद सदस्यों को काफी परिवर्तन दिखाई दिए जिनके कारण आपको आरम्भ में कुछ असुविधाओं का सामना भी करना पड़ा  इन्ही समस्याओं में से एक थी चित्र अपलोड करने की समस्या |
परन्तु फोरम प्रबंधन निरंतर आपकी असुविधाओं को दूर करने के लिए प्रयत्नशील रहा और समय समय पर आपकी सुविधानुसार परिवर्तन किये जाते रहे हैं |अब चित्र अपलोड करने और उन्हें बड़े करके प्रविष्ट करने के प्रोसेस में भी कुछ बदलाव किये गए हैं |कृपया इस सूत्र में सभी सदस्य अपने विचार रखे कि वर्तमान अटेचमेंट (विशेषकर चित्र) अपलोडिंग की व्यवस्था आपके लिए कितनी सरल है |यदि आप लोग इसमें कोई और परिवर्तन चाहते हैं तो उसका भी उल्लेख करे |

----------


## nita

* मुझे नहीं मालूम पिक्चर कैसे* *add* *ki   जाती है*

----------


## draculla

एक एक कर के चित्र अपलोड करना आसान है/
इसमें सीधा बड़ा चित्र ही दीखता है.
एक से ज्यादा चित्र एक साथ अपलोड करना हो तो ज्यादा परेशानी होती है.

----------


## rajkumari123

*मुझे नहीं मालूम पिक्चर कैसे up load ke**   जाती है*

----------


## Lofar

*अगर एक एक करके चित्र डालते हैं तो कोई परेशानी नहीं आती .चित्र आसानी से दिख जाते  है 
परेशानी  तब आती है जब एक से ज्यादा चित्र डालतें हैं  

*

----------


## kajal pandey

कृपया यह जानकारी सभी दोस्तों को डे की पिक्स कैसे अदद  की जाती है

----------


## kajal pandey

पहले अन्तर्वासना मे इस तरह की समस्या नहीं आती ठी आब क्या हुआ नहीं मालूम यादातर दोस्तों की सिकयत है की उनको मेरे सूत्र के पोस्टिंग दिखाई नहीं डे रहे

----------


## yuvraz

चित्र अपलोड करना अब जयादा आसान हो गया है...
पहले चित्र को बड़ा करने के लिए अलग प्रोसेस करना पड़ता था ..
आब वो सरल हो गया हैं .. सीधा अपलोड हो जाता हैं .. और बड़ा भी ....

_एक समस्या कभी कभी आती है ..._
चित्र अपलोड करते समय ये मैसेज आता है की 'आप ये चित्र पहले सूत्र में अपलोड कर चुके हैं'..
पर ये सही नहीं होता हैं ...
दुबारा करने पर वो अपलोड हो जाता हैं ....इसे दूर करने का प्रयास करें....

----------


## dilkaraja

kesi ho aap

----------


## Lovely.indian

अब पहले से काफी सरल है, लेकिन एक समस्या आती है के जब हम किसी पोस्ट की रेपली करते है तो कभी कभी चित्र और कभी कभी कुर्की *** करके कुछ लिखा आता है. पता नहीं किया है वोह?

----------


## sanedo_21

> कृपया यह जानकारी सभी दोस्तों को डे की पिक्स कैसे अदद  की जाती है


*चित्र uploding के लिए google chrome का  प्रयोग करे*

----------


## Farhan

Photo upload hi nahi ho rahe hai. Reply to thread par click karne par quick reply ka box khul jaa raha hai. Jisme attachment nahi hoti. Pahle ye samasya nahi thi. Help me

----------


## saurabhcol

इसे अभी और भी सरल बनाने की जरुरत है ,ठीक वैसे होनी चाहिए जैसे facebook and orkut पर है

----------


## Farhan

Meri samasya ka nidan ho gaya hai.

----------


## donzachd

pl. tell how to save attachments from manmohak chitra?

----------


## MISS SUNNY

> *चित्र uploding के लिए google chrome का प्रयोग करे*


क्या आप बता सकते है की google chrome से फोटो को कैसे अपलोड किया जा सकता है

----------


## labsazad

yar main aik post main sirf 4 pics hi attachments de pa raha hoon kiya karon , har bar aik naya thread banana pad raha he help me mail me please on labsazad@gmail.com

----------


## MISS SUNNY

> yar main aik post main sirf 4 pics hi attachments de pa raha hoon kiya karon , har bar aik naya thread banana pad raha he help me mail me please on labsazad@gmail.com


एक पोस्ट में चार ही चित्र डाले जा सकते है
उसी सूत्र में और चित्र डालने के लिए सूत्र के निचे GO advance  नाम से बटन है उसे क्लिक करे और चित्र एड कर पायंगे आप

----------


## prakashdada1979

[IMG]http://www.santabanta.com[/IMG]hi

----------


## SAAJANN

................... बढ़िया .................

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## sujeetcs

VARY COOL AND NICE

----------

